

Ask HN: What's your desktop wallpaper? - hanifvirani


======
japhyr
I live in a pretty cool place. So usually, it's a picture of my dog looking
out over one of our local mountains:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4901704088/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4901704088/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4682694730/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4682694730/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4679036325/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/4679036325/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/3700860792/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/3700860792/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/3620966113/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/misteralpenglow/3620966113/)

~~~
ragatskynet
I know it is a useless comment but.. this is really-really beautiful.

------
a3n
Nothing. I virtually never see my desktop, so I don't bother decorating it.

I don't care what my computer looks like, only what's in the windows and
consoles. All I want is windows, a task bar and a few gadgets in the tray.

------
hashtree
The entirety of the interfacelift library on rotation:
[https://github.com/rockymadden/interfacelift-downloader-
plus...](https://github.com/rockymadden/interfacelift-downloader-plusplus)

------
wikwocket
A rotating collection of images from Hubble and the NASA Astronomy Picture of
the Day archives:
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html)

------
mindcrime
A picture of Amy Pond (Karen Gillan):

[http://www.freefever.com/stock/karen-gillan-plolice-
role.jpg](http://www.freefever.com/stock/karen-gillan-plolice-role.jpg)

~~~
MattBearman
Hot though she is, I feel like that picture is stealing my soul

------
MattBearman
For the last three months I've been rocking this:

[http://imgur.com/3c71uIw](http://imgur.com/3c71uIw)

It's a rendering from the Audi website of the car I ordered three months ago.
I finally got the car on Friday, so I should probably change the wallpaper now
:)

------
dangrossman
Portal-themed lock screen (Win8) and wallpaper pair:

[http://i.imgur.com/OVD70eI.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/OVD70eI.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/F16JCSK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/F16JCSK.jpg)

------
jathu
I have been using #282828 as my wallpaper for a few weeks now. Here are some
wallpapers that I use from time to time:
[http://idzr.org/ffugk](http://idzr.org/ffugk).

As winter is upon us, check out the winter folder too.

------
Lrigikithumer
Mars Sunset Panorama taken by curiosity rover at Gale Crater
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Martian-Sunset-O-de-
Gours...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Martian-Sunset-O-de-Goursac-
Curiosity-2013.jpg)

------
kachhalimbu
Bruce McCandless orbiting in a jetpack
[http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/601259main_jetpack_full.j...](http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/601259main_jetpack_full.jpg)

------
reiichiroh
I use this: [http://www.iconpaper.org/folds/](http://www.iconpaper.org/folds/)

IconPaper is nicely-curated site.

------
callmeed
2 of my kids underwater:

[http://imgur.com/hUeLQ1Y](http://imgur.com/hUeLQ1Y)

Taken with GoPro Hero3

------
frigg
Here it is (it's a picture of Mars)
[http://i.imgur.com/YRdPXGS.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/YRdPXGS.jpg)

Edit: I found some in bigger resolution for dual monitors if anyone is
interested [http://minus.com/mjlk3agPxlej9](http://minus.com/mjlk3agPxlej9)

------
edwingustafson
Michigan rocky lakeshore detail
[http://imgur.com/nj6f1kO](http://imgur.com/nj6f1kO)

------
diorray
[http://i.imgur.com/lKbjefi.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/lKbjefi.jpg)

------
pawn
I have a folder of wallpapers. They vary between nature scenes, family photos,
and videogame wallpapers.

------
lgieron
No wallpaper - just black background. I prefer to minimize distractions.

